# Stores Are Open



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally all aquarium stores are open for business as normal from today.

Of course its going to take time to import new stock since the airlines have not started normal operations.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

loonie said:


> Finally all aquarium stores are open for business as normal from today.
> 
> Of course its going to take time to import new stock since the airlines have not started normal operations.


I think there will still be some restrictions (i.e.,) no browsing. I think BAs kitchner is still closed? i think i saw something on their ig


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaysan said:


> I think there will still be some restrictions (i.e.,) no browsing. I think BAs kitchner is still closed? i think i saw something on their ig


I did receive a email from BA Mississauga and I did called Discount Dragon, Mississauga, they are permitted to open as normal. I will visit them tomorrow.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

BA, Dragon, AK, all in Mississauga all open for walk in.

Can you guys post about other stores, like R20. Candy Corals, NAFB. are they open for walk in.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Any corals at AK or shipments? They been quiet for some time.


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

How's the stock and prices looking at BA, Dragon, AK? From looking at online stores it seems prices have gone up in general.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Dee2010 said:


> Any corals at AK or shipments? They been quiet for some time.


They do have a lot of corals for sale but not much fish as no new stock.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

gtgwin said:


> How's the stock and prices looking at BA, Dragon, AK? From looking at online stores it seems prices have gone up in general.


Prices of all corals have gone up like crazy compared to the pass but you have to look around and compare. Stock wise, fish very low since airlines have not started normal services.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

loonie said:


> They do have a lot of corals for sale but not much fish as no new stock.


Good to know, last time I was there they were pretty empty in terms of corals. Not surprised about price hike.

Thanks for the heads up loonie!! Might check them out on the weekend.


----------

